

Gopher images for the Go developer community - magnusgraviti
https://github.com/hackraft/gophericons

======
bgentry
The Golang Gopher is a design of Renee French, and the lack of attribution
here is disappointing. Wouldn't these derivative works also be covered by her
copyright?

[https://blog.golang.org/gopher](https://blog.golang.org/gopher)

~~~
jerf
The original Gopher is licensed under the Creative Commons 3 Attribution
license:
[https://golang.org/doc/gopher/README](https://golang.org/doc/gopher/README)

While technically you could license your own stuff under the WTFPL, these
gopher images are still CC BY 3.0 underneath that.

~~~
arihant
I think in CC BY 3.0, as long as proper attribution is given, license of
derivative works can be changed.

Licensor cannot revoke adaptation rights, as long as attribution is given,
even for commercial use.

So the use of WTFPL is fine here, but the lack of attribution renders CC BY
3.0 non-applicable, and hence makes this repo a copyright infringement.

~~~
jerf
That's pretty much what I was trying to say... you can decline to add more
license to your own work, and decline to ask for your own attribution, but you
can't erase the underlying license and WTFPL the whole thing, as the only
license.

~~~
magnusgraviti
We have already added licensing. Now it must be ok.

~~~
arihant
Good that you took action. But it is still not compliant. You must link to
original work by Renee. You need include link to her blog, where she posted
the design.

See here:
[https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/](https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/)

> _If supplied, you must provide the name of the creator and attribution
> parties, a copyright notice, a license notice, a disclaimer notice, and a
> link to the material._

For reference, here is how official Golang README puts it:

> _The Go gopher was designed by Renee French.
> ([http://reneefrench.blogspot.com/](http://reneefrench.blogspot.com/)) _

------
magnusgraviti
Hey guys!

We will put right license here. Just tell us what to write to not break other
licenses. We updated old images and added own new.

So how to be here? I think we should add license of original authors (while
Olga updated them and put into ai). And put own license (free to any use) to
others. Could you make right pull request here?

P.S. Work is not aimed to harm anyone and we

------
jksmith
If golang has this much interest in mascot images, then game over. Time to
start writing all services in golang. Sorry c# and Rust, you just don't have
the same swaggage. Screw generics.

~~~
anonova
Rust does have the unofficial Ferris the crab:
[http://www.rustacean.net/](http://www.rustacean.net/)

------
kenOfYugen
Gopher is a cool mascot, although I really enjoyed "The Autistic Gopher
Hypothesis" I read some time ago.

For humor's shake: [http://www.evanmiller.org/four-days-of-
go.html](http://www.evanmiller.org/four-days-of-go.html)

~~~
maxmcd
My Gopher has always made intense and direct eye contact:

[http://i.imgur.com/8THC2th.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/8THC2th.jpg)

:)

~~~
krylon
Imagine me making a very high-pitch squeaking sound, kind of like Kenneth from
30 Rock when he meets the cast of Night Court.

That is one _CUTE_ gopher!

------
magnusgraviti
I also don't think too much about licenses problem and make things instead.
Please, help us to add right licenses where appropriate and feel free to add
yours to keep all such artwork in one place.

~~~
cdibona
1) the wtfpl is incompatible with the cc by that the gopher is licensed under.
Please replace and properly attribute renee.

2) the wtfpl is not an open source license, or a software license, at all.

~~~
magnusgraviti
Then we should write which images were improved from original site and our own
images put with CC license?

------
stuaxo
Can someone put these onto gopher ?

